# LEM Promo Code??



## coyotechuck (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone have or know where I can get a Promo Code for LEM?? I am going to place a order and see they have and option for the code so I thought it would be worth a try posting here....Thx

Chuck


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 28, 2012)

This link might be of help

http://promocodes2012.com/lem-products/promo-code/


----------



## coyotechuck (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## mummel (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone know where I can find a coupon for their website?  Thanks.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 6, 2015)

They usually have coupons out around the holidays. Once you buy from them a 15% is pretty common monthly.


----------



## mummel (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Foam.  If you received one and dont need it, please PM.  Would appreciate.  TY.


----------



## grill_student (Aug 4, 2020)

Does anyone have a Promo code to spare? I'm about to make an order close to $1K, so the code would really help out. Thank you.


----------



## IMAVGAN (Aug 4, 2020)

grill_student said:


> Does anyone have a Promo code to spare? I'm about to make an order close to $1K, so the code would really help out. Thank you.



How hard is it to do a search on "LEM Promo Code"?

My search yields "Welcome10" why don't you try that?


----------



## grill_student (Aug 4, 2020)

I found a few Promo codes, but they were all expired. Thank you for the code above though. That is the same code LEM sent me after I placed my order. Although, I didn't utilize that code to make the order, I poked around in the IT dept and someone magically got me 15% off. Helpful bunch they can be at times.


----------

